# [SOLVED]  Upgraded kernel to 3.5.7, now having issues.

## CurtE

I upgraded from 2.6.32-r7 to 3.5.7 and now I having issues.  Not sure where to start.

So far, Eth1 is not found.  MySQL will not start.  There may be more but that's what I see so far.

What's the first step I should take?Last edited by CurtE on Fri Feb 01, 2013 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CurtE

Enter:

/usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my.cnf --basedir=/usr/ --datadir=/var/lib/mysql/ --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock --log-bin=mysqld-bin

130201  0:48:44  InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, size = 16.0M

130201  0:48:44  InnoDB: Completed initialization of buffer pool

130201  0:48:44  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 44283

130201  0:48:44 [ERROR] Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address

130201  0:48:44 [ERROR] Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 3306 ?

130201  0:48:44 [ERROR] Aborting

130201  0:48:44  InnoDB: Starting shutdown...

130201  0:48:49  InnoDB: Shutdown completed; log sequence number 0 44283

130201  0:48:49 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete

----------

## pmootrey

Are you manually configuring your kernel?

----------

## CurtE

Yes, I am.

Found the answer to the MySQL problem tho.  It is cause by the eth1 issue.

Bind uses the 192.168.1.xx address from eth1.

----------

## The Doctor

Check for a udev update that coincided with the kernel update? It may have changed the interface name.

----------

## CurtE

Where would I look for that?

----------

## The Doctor

ifconfig, and/or run dhcpcd and see what it tries to start.

----------

## CurtE

```
csmn2 ~ # ifconfig

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 70.89.201.9  netmask 255.255.255.248  broadcast 70.89.201.15

        inet6 fe80::213:72ff:fe30:33bd  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:13:72:30:33:bd  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 13457  bytes 1643584 (1.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 12723  bytes 3966295 (3.7 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 17

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 4072  bytes 204280 (199.4 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4072  bytes 204280 (199.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

csmn2 ~ # dhcpcd

-bash: dhcpcd: command not found

----------

## The Doctor

Well, udev didn't change it too much. It looks like you just picked up eth0 instead of something like enp2s0. If this is supposed to be eth1, then  this topic may be of interest

----------

## CurtE

results from:  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```
# 

This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program, run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

# line, and change only the value of the NAME= key.

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x1677 (tg3)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:13:72:30:33:bd", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x11ad:0x0002 (tulip)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:a0:cc:23:ce:34", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

```

----------

## pmootrey

Can you post the output of: lspci -k

Upload the output of 'lcpci -n' to this website: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

Verify you have the proper modules loaded.

----------

## CurtE

```

csmn2 ~ # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation E7230/3000/3010 Memory Controller Hub

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01ae

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7230/3000/3010 PCI Express Root Port

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01ae

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01ae

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01ae

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01ae

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01ae

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01ae

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01ae

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01ae

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01ae

        Kernel driver in use: tg3

05:04.0 Ethernet controller: Lite-On Communications Inc LNE100TX (rev 20)

        Subsystem: Lite-On Communications Inc LNE100TX

05:07.0 VGA compatible controller: XGI Technology Inc. (eXtreme Graphics Innovation) Z7/Z9 (XG20 core)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01ae

```

```
csmn2 ~ # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2778

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2779

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:27e0 (rev 01)

00:1c.5 0604: 8086:27e2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 01)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 01)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 01)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev e1)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b8 (rev 01)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:27df (rev 01)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:27c0 (rev 01)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:27da (rev 01)

04:00.0 0200: 14e4:1677 (rev 01)

05:04.0 0200: 11ad:0002 (rev 20)

05:07.0 0300: 18ca:0020

```

How do I check the modules?

----------

## pmootrey

05:04.0 Ethernet controller: Lite-On Communications Inc LNE100TX (rev 20) 

        Subsystem: Lite-On Communications Inc LNE100TX

There is no module attached to this Ethernet device.

add module: tulip

----------

## CurtE

How do I do that?  I either don't remember how or never did.  :Sad: 

----------

## pmootrey

You should have the following modules for your system:

i810_rng

intel-rng,iTCO_wdt,leds-ss4200

ata_piix

i2c-i801

tg3

tulip

sisfb

You can find this information by pasting the output of 'lspci -n' to: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

This site takes the hardware ids and tells you which modules should be loaded for your hardware.

----------

## pmootrey

You'll need to modify your kernel config under /usr/src/linux - mark the device as a module and run: make modules_install

Then: modprobe tulip

If your not familiar with building your kernel manually, I would suggest switching to genkernel.

----------

## pmootrey

A little more info:

From menu_config: Device Drivers  ---> Network device support  ---> Ethernet driver support  --->

  [*]   Digital Equipment devices                           

  [*]     DEC - Tulip devices                                                    

 <M>       Early DECchip Tulip (dc2104x) PCI support                      

  (0)         Descriptor Skip Length in 32 bit longwords (NEW)                      

 <M>       DECchip Tulip (dc2114x) PCI support                                       

  [*]         New bus configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)                                

  [*]         Use PCI shared mem for NIC registers                                        

  [*]         Use RX polling (NAPI)                                                   

  [*]           Use Interrupt Mitigation                                                 

 <M>       Generic DECchip & DIGITAL EtherWORKS PCI/EISA                          

 <M>       Winbond W89c840 Ethernet support                                             

 <M>       Davicom DM910x/DM980x support                                   

 <M>       ULi M526x controller support     

If you know the specifics of your card you do not need to build all the tulip modules.

----------

## CurtE

This is what I have in the config for that area.

```
                    [*]   Digital Equipment devices                                                             │ │

  │ │                      [*]     DEC - Tulip devices                                                                 │ │

  │ │                      < >       Early DECchip Tulip (dc2104x) PCI support                                         │ │

  │ │                      < >       DECchip Tulip (dc2114x) PCI support                                               │ │

  │ │                      < >       Generic DECchip & DIGITAL EtherWORKS PCI/EISA                                     │ │

  │ │                      < >       Winbond W89c840 Ethernet support                                                  │ │

  │ │                      < >       Davicom DM910x/DM980x support                                                     │ │

  │ │                      < >       ULi M526x controller support                                                      │ │

  │ │                      < >       Xircom CardBus support                                                            │ │

  │ │                      [*]   D-Link devices                                                                        │ │

  │ │                      < >     DL2000/TC902x-based Gigabit Ethernet support    
```

----------

## pmootrey

Make your config look like the one I posted - rebuild/install the modules and reload the tulip module. Then do a ifconfig eth1. Should be there.

----------

## CurtE

Thanks, that did it.  Apparently the old way of just saying it was a tulip device didn't work anymore.

----------

